
Stretch – A flexbox implementation in Rust - pbowyer
https://medium.com/visly/stretch-a-flexbox-implementation-in-rust-60762b5a3331
======
nachtigall
> We have over 250 tests passing, most of which are autogenerated from running
> the same layout in Chrome. This ensures web-compatibility and overall
> correctness.

So if it outputs like Chrome, then it is web-compatible? While I understand
this from a practical point of view, this is also clearly a result of render
engine mono-culture.

Let's see how innovation goes within a 5-10 year time frame if everything is
bound to Google Chrome.

~~~
emilsjolander
Author of stretch here! I would love to add tests for other browsers as well,
and it should be pretty easy as we are just relying on webdriver. Targeting
chrome was done as a first step as I had previously set up webdriver tests
with it so that was just easiest :) The goal is for general web compatibility
and not just chrome-compatibility though.

~~~
nachtigall
thanks. Didn't know the author is reading here :)

on an unrelated note there's some discussion at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/agja9z/stretch_a_flex...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/agja9z/stretch_a_flexbox_implementation_in_rust/)
you might be interested in.

